# Roku music player - iTunes compatible!



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

This is a really neat music player device for streaming music from your Mac to your stero system (Rendezvouz compatible, WiFi capable, ethernet, etc).


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I saw this the other day and it looks great. However, it is not compatible with any music that is downloaded from the iTunes music store (not that this is a problem in Canada at the moment).


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> All major audio formats are supported — MP3, WMA, AAC, AIFF, WAV, FLAC and Ogg-Vorbis


on the site, it lists that AAC files can be played - isnt that the apple coding for downloaded music?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

depmode101 read the small print on the product page . See the note "*SoundBridge can not play back protected AAC files purchased from the Apple music store.". I didn't know iTMS AAC files are different than AAC files.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The songs from the iTunes Music store are AAC files that are using the FairPlay DRM scheme. They and up with an m4p file extension instead of an m4a extension.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yeah, that's a bummer. Indeed, unless Apple starts to license their DRM to other component makers, people will start to question why they are buying music that can only be played on a computer or an iPod. The Roku device is just the type of unit that Apple should be licensing - unless they are about to release a competing gizmo. Roku says that if Apple does license their DRM they will support it. In addition, these guys have native iTunes format support:

"What does “native iTunes support” mean? 
It means the SoundBridge supports AAC, AIFF, and can directly parse the iTunes XML play lists and music database. The SoundBridge is in effect a remote Player for iTunes."

Methinks I'm going to plunk down some cash for this....


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I was checking out this on their website as well the other day. Looks pretty impressive. 

Ever since iTunes came out, I have been waiting for something like this. I honestly thought that Apple would have released something along these lines by now. This thing is really tempting, but if Apple has something in the works, I'd be more inclined to wait.

B


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Indeed, unless Apple starts to license their DRM to other component makers, people will start to question why they are buying music that can only be played on a computer or an iPod.*

I'm not 100% sure it's true, But I read somewhere that Apple actually licensed FairPlay either in whole or in part, so it may not be entirely up to them.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, PB it was developed by Veridisc. But its really hard to find info. The best I could find was this  link. But this page (indeed their whole site) is dated 2001. Might suggest that Apple quietly bought the company?

The Windows apologist Paul XP Thurrott also suggests Apple owns FairPlay (read his article for a good laugh.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Couldn't you just burn the Apple protected AAC files to a CD-audio disc and re-rip them unprotected?

That's what I did for the new George Michael track "Amazing". Bough it, burnt it, ripped it... enjoyed it on my mp3 player.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

jwoodget,

I've read a few conflicting reports. The two you linked to were some of them. The editor of the mac observer says that Apple owns it, so maybe they did buy out the company.

Who knows what small companies lie in the heart of Apple? _The Shadow knows!!_


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, but it will reduce the quality since you are encoding a lossy algorithm onto the results of a different lossy algorithm (at 128 kbps) not to mention the hassle of re-ripping and having to put in all of the ID tags.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

PB, if Apple doesn't own Fairplay, then they should be applying pressure to whoever does to license it (or spending some of their $4.8 billion to acquire the company). MS owns its DRM and it's part of its stretegy of undercutting everyone.

The Wraithes of Microsoft are already spreading their FUD about how iTunes music will be a dead-end format, the first 8-track of the Millenium.


----------

